
IRS Bitcoin Probe of Goes Too Far, Says Republicans - ryan_j_naughton
http://fortune.com/2017/05/21/irs-bitcoin-congress/
======
RichardHeart
link to letter: [https://waysandmeans.house.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2017/05/20...](https://waysandmeans.house.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2017/05/2017.05.17-Coinbase-Letter-Hatch-Brady-Buchanan.pdf)

